# Wheel/lugnut question



## altima2000 (Feb 2, 2010)

Hi,
I have a 2000 altima and I was wondering if the Unique 83 wheel will work with my oem lugnuts. The wheel specs are:15X6 4-100/4.5 41B. I found them at www.discounttiredirect.com 


thanks,
Rick


----------

